# San Antonio Boys



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

simply badass. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sweet mother of god that z is sooooo perdy :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice cars, the Z has a sweet stealth look going on  So I'm assuming the Alti is Coco's? I wouldnt know since I have not seen one pic of his car to this day......:boo:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Nice cars, the Z has a sweet stealth look going on  So I'm assuming the Alti is Coco's? I wouldnt know since I have not seen one pic of his car to this day......:boo:


Me, Coco and Ruben (white Z)


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that Z probably wouldnt look half bad with tinted headlight/black housing headlights


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice...nice and clean :fluffy:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

All three cars look sweet. That all black 350 is a killer. Evil looking.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

all i can say is damn, those are some sweet lookin cars :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah Dave's Z is EVILLLL


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Yeah Dave's Z is EVILLLL


But your the pimp.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im loving the blacked out look :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the z's cool and all, but PLEASE PLEASE take off the grill in the front. every honda in the world has that grille


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the z's cool and all, but PLEASE PLEASE take off the grill in the front. every honda in the world has that grille


I am going to put my dick in your ear. Take off hoser. I honestly think your a chode... Your the closest thing to a honda boy we have on here. Congrats Douche Bag!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the grille looks fine
id personally have it black, but that's just my taste

it looks ok tho IMO


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alty02 said:


> I am going to put my dick in your ear. Take off hoser. I honestly think your a chode... Your the closest thing to a honda boy we have on here. Congrats Douche Bag!!



haha nice. 

i like your car and shit, but i HATE it when people buy cars that are already customized, then try to act all proud of it and shit. im not here to talk shit. i just said that that grille is very common, and i wondered if you were aware of it.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha nice.
> 
> i like your car and shit, but i HATE it when people buy cars that are already customized, then try to act all proud of it and shit. im not here to talk shit. i just said that that grille is very common, and i wondered if you were aware of it.


AAAAH So I can't be proud of my car because someone else paid to have the work done on it. My bad. You still get the award for "Biggest Douche Bag on NF.com"....... oops I'm sorry, are you like 12??


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the z's cool and all, but PLEASE PLEASE take off the grill in the front. every honda in the world has that grille


You need to do some reading before you post in this section


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

alty.. i love your car !!

GIVE ME A RIDE DAMNIT !! or better yet CAN I DRIVE?!!?!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> alty.. i love your car !!
> 
> GIVE ME A RIDE DAMNIT !! or better yet CAN I DRIVE?!!?!


lol you can ride, sorry only my family and hot chicks can drive


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

BOO X2 !! CMON MAN IM FAMILY !  :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

pimp gangsta in the Z


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Those are some sweet rides!



















too bad the drivers are gay.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

And the funny thing is that picture was taken in front of the strip club


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

We must do this again. :thumbup:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Ruben said:


> And the funny thing is that picture was taken in front of the strip club


Where's all the girls at.

Sweet rides by the way, keep it up.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> We must do this again. :thumbup:


I gotta agree, it was good fun. Too bad no one else knows the fun we have.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

3-fity said:


> I gotta agree, it was good fun. Too bad no one else knows the fun we have.




Coco spilled all the beans to me. I still can't believe you actually licked that peanut butter off of him and Ruebn's sacks for $5!!!


----------

